# ecl Emma exclude package



## tanzverfuehrung (15. Apr 2014)

Ich arbeite mit der Entwicklerumgebung Eclipse.
Ebenso habe ich das plugin "ecl emma" in eclipse integriert.
Nun will ich mein projekt *ohne integrationstest* mit code coverage ausführen .

Also in Eclipse "Windows"-->"Prefereces"-->"Code Coverage"-->"Exclude"

ich habe da jetzt den genauen Pfad meines test fragments rein geschrieben und hinten das package "integration" und ein "*", damit alle klassen aus disem package excludet werden..

Ist das so richtig?
IRgendwie wird das package trotzdem nicht excludet.was mache ich falsch?


eu/company/eagle/device/a/b/core/test/src/eu/company/eagle/device/a/b/core/integration/*


----------

